# ▀▄ Miglior Detailing: Aston Martin Vanquish S - Total respray + Interior Re-trim!! ▄▀



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

*▀▄ Miglior Detailing: Aston Martin Vanquish S - Total respray + Interior Re-trim!! ▄▀*











Please take the time to view our full website!!
Detailing In Lancashire Manchester & North West - Miglior Detailing!

If you want to see daily update and photos, please follow us! Links are below!!

 
​
*Aston Martin - Vanquish S - Meteorite Silver* 

Hello guys, again apologies for it being a long time since my last right up! Here we've got a beautiful Aston Martin Vanquish S which has just undergone a full re-spray in meteorite silver and a custom interior leather re-trim. (the wheels are soon to be re-finished also)

The car had done very few miles between being finished in the body shop and leather shop before being dropped off with me, but in that time, it seems it could have been treated with a little more care, being transported from body shops etc by various companies.

Anyway on with the job. This Aston Martin came to Miglior for:

Exterior paintwork to be tidied up after body shop

Interior leather to be cleaned and sealed.

Swissvax protection

Here is the car on drop off



















The interior










The car was taken outside for all areas of the car to be cleaned and decontaminated along with the engine bay which was steamed cleaned. The car was then dried with compressed air and deep pile drying towels.

Under the lights it was clear to see the paint was applied brilliantly, not much orange peel etc but it was dull and needed some correction and most importantly a lot of jeweling and fine polishing to bring out the gloss it deserved.










Evident swirls and scuffs










So onto the polishing. This is how the drivers side bonnet and wing looked before polishing.










And after!










look at the colour depth and shine on there! And it looked much better in person, like molten metal!










As said earlier, the main thing with this car was lots of long passes with little pressure after some correction to really wring out the shine and gloss!










Another area looking a bit worse for wear.










After










The body shop placed the badges on the rear too high so on the owners request, i removed them. (£70 quid + vat for those badges)










Removed










Even more fine polishing and jeweling with a very soft pad.










Moving onto the interior. This leather is brand new and only a few hundred miles old, but its very high quality and very supple and soft. It picked up dirt like you wouldn't believe. Its actually a Bentley leather cloud but the owner loved it and wanted it in his Aston.

Here is a 50/50 shot of Miglior Detailing gently cleaning the leather and protecting it.










After inside




























The engine bay was also steam cleaned and dressed.










The car was finished with Swissvax products and Swissvax Best of Show was applied to the paintwork in two coats.

Here she is all finished waiting for the customer to collect his new pride and joy!










Unrivalled gloss and clarity in the paintwork










I tried to capture to flake in the picture along with the beautiful car.










Please enjoy the rest of the after pictures!























































Final Picture










Thanks for reading!!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Lovely, the finish looks like it has benefitted from time and effort spent on the crucial finishing stages. No point rushing them, taking time with long sets and jewelling is what delivers such clarity and gloss - well done :thumb:


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Beautiful not much more you can say


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Looks fantastic, love the colour of the paint.. not sure on the interior but still a lovely motor and a cracking job.


----------



## bazves (Mar 24, 2011)

Stunning car, great finish.

I'm amazed it came out looking like that fresh from a respray. Does the bodyshop not consider refining the finish part of their job?


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Stunning Jay!! Nice write up explaining the benefits of jewelling!

Chris


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

The body shop don't finish up paint like a detailer will. In there eyes, most people don't notice such imperfections, and there right about that


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

stunning


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks Ian


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

bazves said:


> Stunning car, great finish.
> 
> I'm amazed it came out looking like that fresh from a respray. Does the bodyshop not consider refining the finish part of their job?


Not many perfectly finish a car.. that was very well finished (for a bodyshop!) and at least it was flat and not peely.



Miglior said:


> The body shop don't finish up paint like a detailer will. In there eyes, most people don't notice such imperfections, and there right about that


Too right, most customers who can tell the difference get a detailer to finish it to their standards in my experience.

Nice job Jay.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning work mate.


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Fantastic Finish


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic job done...


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for sharing! 
How about engine stream cleaning? Did you covered electrical part as per standar water wash?


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

Looks stunning, love the 50/50 too on the nearly new interior - great work


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

Absolutely brilliant as always :argie:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Ti22 said:


> Not many perfectly finish a car.. that was very well finished (for a bodyshop!) and at least it was flat and not peely.
> 
> Too right, most customers who can tell the difference get a detailer to finish it to their standards in my experience.
> 
> Nice job Jay.


Thanks James  im not concerned about what the bodyshops do with the paint. I don't expect them to leave a hologram free finish. Lol that's where detailers come in


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Now that's what i call FLAKEPOP great job Jay!!:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Superb finish jay , much better than factory :thumb:


----------



## the_allstar (Jan 26, 2011)

That interior is gorgeous! Lovely leather. 

Aren't those seats the same as old shape S3 Recaros though?


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

GREAT job !

I like how the paint "purple" look under some circumstances (unless the camera's white balance is off :lol: )
Never seen a bodyshop doing a job that smooth


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Simply stunning Jay


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Stunning work on a beautiful car. Just out of curiosity, was the car repainted in its original colour?


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

BespokeCarCare said:


> Beautiful not much more you can say


Exactly!! Beautiful!!!


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

As always, great work :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats stunning, i have never seen a car interior so nice.

Great detail, you certainly know how to detail to perfection.


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Beautiful finish, looks really rewarding.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

the_allstar said:


> That interior is gorgeous! Lovely leather.
> 
> Aren't those seats the same as old shape S3 Recaros though?


Probably. they are the factory seats though, Recaros are used in a helluva lot of cars these days though


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice indeed


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice work.


----------



## MickPontoon (Aug 8, 2011)

stunning all round buddy


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Interior colour is.....well rank tbh!

Lovely looking car tho!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice work Jay


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Smashing work :buffer::argie::argie:, why the repaint though, colour change?


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

AcN said:


> GREAT job !
> 
> I like how the paint "purple" look under some circumstances (unless the camera's white balance is off :lol: )
> Never seen a bodyshop doing a job that smooth


I think one of my Metal halide bulbs need replacing to be honest, it's probably that giving the White balance a hard time


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Very, very nice! Hope that lottery ticket comes up on Friday night!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

ercapoccia said:


> Thanks for sharing!
> How about engine stream cleaning? Did you covered electrical part as per standar water wash?


yes everything was done in a very safe manner.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

yetizone said:


> Stunning work on a beautiful car. Just out of curiosity, was the car repainted in its original colour?


yes it was


----------

